# The long Hold-into the deep



## Resistance443 (May 10, 2008)

...our forces depleted with our sisters behind with urging need to enter battle. We march to a necron base, to get revenge for our fallen brothers...none of us expect to return but still morale is high and so is the urge for revenge. Most of us have straped detonators to our chests...for when all hope is lost, we will take the necrons with us to the afterlife. We wont give them the pleasure of sending us there. But soo we realise a great site. The lost 101st company, marching along side us. Here we stand, here we fall. Hatred is our trusted allie and she is strong, thus we are strong. We enter battle with blood thirsty rage and as we get behind there lines we group together and fight...no plan, no strategy. Just our bolters fireing. But soon the hope is lost... we know what to do, dagers clenched we run into battle with blood thirsty roars, then...nothing...a flag stays up in the centre of the field...the flag of us and written in blood says "We faught, we gave and we died for the lives of countless others to be saved. Many years later the flag still stands with a plaque with the names...our names with the first enscribed "He led, he faught and he gave. Sargent Baren Geeves. My brother in arms to be avenged as me and my squad hold this place from an ever growing force of necrons. I shall die like him, at this place with my honour everlasting. It shall be a glourious day as i die on the anivesary of the last legion...


----------

